# MAC - Look in a Box Swatches - Jul 09



## caramel_geek (May 12, 2009)

*Belightful* : this will be part of the *Seductress Look Box*

NC20; in-door lighting; no flash












Swatched heavily
Blended


----------



## theNotice (May 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens Swatches*

Bronze bronzer (Sun Siren look box)

NW15 / no flash / natural sunlight


----------



## lara (May 16, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens Swatches*





*Shroom *eyeshadow (Sun Siren look box)





*Amber Lights *(Sun Siren look box)





*Naked Lunch* (Seductress look box)





*Love Nectar *(Sweet Tease look box)


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: MAC - Graphic Gardens - Jul 09*

Took some pics today
looks nice


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2009)

Place all your *Look in a Box* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Look in a Box* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Look in a Box* colour story thread.


----------



## AngelBunny (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## jenniferj (Jul 21, 2009)

In the Sweet Tease Look in a Box


----------

